# Trying to improve photos



## woodgraver (Dec 28, 2011)

I took this picture in a soft sided light box with two day light bulbs using a Nikon D3100 in the "mcro" mode with the 18 - 55mm zoom lens. The flash was enabled. I'd be interested in comments regarding the quality/layout.  To me it looks good enough for a website, but I know there are folks with far more experience and critical eyes on here.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 28, 2011)

Could just be me, but it seems like it needs a light colored background....


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 28, 2011)

Has this been touched up at all? I'm using a Canon Rebel T3, also with an 18-55mm and have yet to take a shot that didn't need some post production work (I use GIMP, a free download). Here's a shot I took today, by no means perfect but the pen is sharp and crisp.

Play with your f/stop and see where you get the best clarity.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 28, 2011)

First if on your web site your tiring to sell pens get rid of the antler, if antler get rid of the pen. Use a neutral colored background the shows off the object,not one that distracts from it.


----------



## woodgraver (Dec 28, 2011)

I did crop the image and adjust the lighting and color in Picasa.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 28, 2011)

Try the same shot with 2 or 3 sheets of printer paper held immediately in front of the flash, it will soften it up a lot. The flash reflection on the antler is definitely detracting from your pen. Other than that, just take the same shot through each f/stop and see what is best for your lens. I found f/11 was great but nikon is a very different beast than canon. GL!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Either turn the flash off or defuse it as stated above.  It gives you hot spots and cast sharp shadows, both not good.  Yes, a lighter, neutral background will make the pen, the intended subject, stand out as the only thing in the photo.  Nearly all lenses are sharpest between f 8 and f 11  Much more closed than f 11 and you start to get diffraction rings causing the photo to loose apparent sharpness.  That is an optic thing.  Basically unavoidable.

On the good side, the image is fairly well exposed and reasonably sharp.  the colors appear to be well reproduced. The antler is beautiful but it has to go unless that is what you wish to sell.

Just my biased opinion and $0.02 for today.  You have a very good start to fine photos.
Charles


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 28, 2011)

+1 on getting rid of the flash.


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 28, 2011)

Assuming your light box is white....you can use a white card to keep the flash from directly hitting the pen but redirect it into the light box where it will bounce around in the white box and help illuminate the shot. Otherwise turn the flash off as recommended by the others. 

Like has already been said, the focus and overall color of the shot seems to be good. I agree on losing the antler. I prefer a lighter background as well. However, there are times when black is the better choice...it kind of depends on the pen.


----------



## woodgraver (Dec 28, 2011)

*Adjustments made*

Okay, thanks for all the help and suggestions.  I changed to a white background, got rid of the antlers, nixed the flash, F Stop at F9.  I do think it is a little clearer, but I think the wood grain of the pen (red area) is not as good as I would like.


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 28, 2011)

Something on the lighting just doesn't seem right to me. You have a lot of highlight showing on the finial. Where are the two lights in relation to the pen? Are the lights inside or outside the light box?

You also will probably need to do some adjustments in post processing. Are you shooting jpeg? Can you shoot raw? Do you have any software for post processing?

You may need to add a little contrast to make grain in the wood "pop"


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 28, 2011)

check out my posts in the photo section. not my stuff, but things I've found and shared from professionals. 

Are you bracketing your exposures? Latest is still overexposed for the background. Have you considered HDR rendering?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 28, 2011)

It may just be my glasses or monitor, but I do not see a sharp point of focus in the second shot anywhere.  The thing referred to as 'depth of field' is a bit of a lie.  It is centered with one third in front and two thirds behind the point of focus.  In micro shots this can be no more than a CM or so total depending on the f-stop setting.  The layout in the second photo is much better for the product.  The sharpest point I see is neat the nib.  Again, it very well may be me and my monitor.  No matter how well you do a photo, there will always be room for improvement.  Even the past greats were never able to produce the perfect photo.
Charles


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 28, 2011)

butchf18a said:


> check out my posts in the photo section. not my stuff, but things I've found and shared from professionals.
> 
> Are you bracketing your exposures? Latest is still overexposed for the background. Have you considered HDR rendering?


 
Actually it is underexposed if anything. Also, your color balance is a little off. If the background is white then your color is off. Getting the color balance correct and brightening up the picture will help.

Most of this can be done in software. The idea is to get it as correct as you can  in the camera, but just about every picture needs some kind of adjustment on the computer.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 29, 2011)

With over 9,400 views....and counting, I'd try this out  >>>> Link <<<< 


With the contrasting colors of the blank your going to need something besides Picsas3....HDR will show off everything that is going on.






Scott (maybe.....) B


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 29, 2011)

For HDR to work and to look good the lighting and focus still have to be correct. What HDR does is allow you to even out the shadows and highlights and maintain detail and color in both. If not done properly you will end up with a photo that looks very artificial and sometimes cartoonish. I have seen some HDR that is fantastic. The turorial and the picture included in it is very good. But, HDR alone will not give you great photos.

You can give it a try and see if you like it, but you still have to have the basics right before you start.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 29, 2011)

A couple minutes in photoshop produced this:


I think it's a bit better, but the photo could still be improved.  Parts of the pen outline wash out against the background and the composition is somewhat sterile.  I do a lot of similar pics (pen in a stand on a white background) that I think could be much nicer with different prop and setting.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 29, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> It may just be my glasses or monitor, but I do not see a sharp point of focus in the second shot anywhere.



I had this same thought. Maybe the camera decided to focus on the background?

I think it would be a good shot if it were in focus, and you'd probably see the grain better. Other things like HDR would help, but I think the biggest improvement would come by getting it in better focus.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 29, 2011)

Jim- That's a night and day difference from the first shot, great job. I think you can still improve it. What mode are you shooting in? Try shooting in A mode (aperture priority). Also, drop your iso to 100. 

I've spoken with a professional product photographer about lighting direction and placement to reduce glare. His advice was pointing a light straight at the front of the pen and straight at the back helps, which is why I take my pictures with the pen laying flat. I like the upright look of your shot, but I can't get that shot without significant glare to save my life LOL!

On a last note, are you able to take the pictures with your camera tethered to a laptop? I've been doing that and it helps tremendously. Laptop screen shows a heck of a lot more than the display on the back of the camera.


----------

